

Show HN: sh-todo, my take on the minimalist todo list (Posix shell) - asb
https://github.com/asb/sh-todo

======
asb
This has been handling my todo-list needs for well over a year now. I recently
added support for categories, because the way I used the tool changed over
time. I know there are loads of these sort of tools already, but of course sh-
todo has features that are important to me but others seem not to prioritise.
From my perspective, to be competitive with pen and paper you need to
replicate the joy of crossing something off your todo list. That means that it
retains its position, and you get to see the list of tasks you've done
alongside those which are outstanding (until you get tired of it).

